# Amritsar Siftee Da Ghar. What It Really Means



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 10, 2009)

Guru Piayario Jios,

Often we have misinterpreted Gurbani according to our own pre-set notions and background. Under this weight the Gurbani tuks that refer to "AMRITSAR" have been mistakenly taken to mean the PHYSICAL PLACE in North India known as Amritsar City and previously known as Chak Ramdass..Guru Ki Nagree etc.
Our GURUS DID NOT ATTACH us to any Human Bodies, Dehs or Physical places as holy or unholy. Gurbani only serves to attach us to the GURU..Shabd Guru, Satguru and AKAL PURAKH..the CREATOR..the Timeless ONES without boundaries of time, place and out of Death.pain and destruction.
Here is an attached PDF file from Sardar gurmit Singh ji Sydney on the various tuks that mention AMRITSAR and what they actually mean.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 11, 2009)

Amritsar, Siftee da Ghar= The pool of nectar is full of praises of Ik Ong Kaar and it dwells within each and everyone of us.
 Now, how to find this Amritsar?

SGGS, our only GURU says:

_Gaviaey suniaey munn rukhiaey bhao, dukh purhar sukh ghar lae jaey,

_"By singing the praises of IK Ong Kaar, listening to Gurbani attentively, understanding its message and putting the message attained into practice. Then only we can discover Amritsar within.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 11, 2009)

All the Shabads that mention the word HARMANDER penned by the Third Satguru, Guru Amardass Ji towrads the concluding section of SGGS make it amply clear that the Harmander and Amritsar are the HUMAN BODY and Akal Purakh dwells WITHIN US.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 12, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> All the Shabads that mention the word HARMANDER penned by the Third Satguru, Guru Amardass Ji towrads the concluding section of SGGS make it amply clear that the Harmander and Amritsar are the HUMAN BODY and Akal Purakh dwells WITHIN US.


How correctly you have summed up. Unfortunately, gurbani has been interpretatred literally. We need a proper interpretation of Gurbani so that our coming generation atleast don't blame us.

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 12, 2009)

Gyani ji, Naamjap ji or any other Singhni or Singh,

Guru Fateh.

I need your help.

Could you please let me know how many times Akaalpurkh and Kartapurkh are used in the SGGS and give me the verses? Somehow, my search engine on this lap top does not work? I can not even get Gurugranth.org site open.

Thanks & Regards.

Tejwant Singh


----------

